# easy 3 color pattern



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I want to make a quilt, a real quilt not just to solid pieces binded together and then yarn tied. I have three colors and would like an easy pattern to make them into a quilt. It really needs to be easy. You all don't know how many unfinished quilts I have because of getting discouraged. You all here are such a wonderful group, I am really hoping you all can help me.

Thanks


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What about a rail fence with your 3 colors? Cut them into strips of same width, sew the strips together - one of each color, then cut the blocks out of the sewn strip sets, the same length as the strip sets are wide. Then arrange the blocks, and sew together. Here is one in 3 colors:

http://www.maryquilts.com/new-patriotic-rail-fence/

Helpful hint: sew two blocks together UP, then attach the next one sewing DOWN. If you always sew one direction, the row you are making will tend to weirdly stretch. Trust me on this one.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thankyou Chix, this looks like something I may actually do and finish, I started a rail fence one time but it involved sewing each strip together one block at a time. See I knew someone would come up with something.  Thanks


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I know, once you get used to thinking in terms of strip sewing, it is VERY hard to look at a pattern that says, "Cut 4 2x4 rectangles of fabric A, and 6 3x3 squares of fabric B..."


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Another 3 colour pattern I like is the disappearing 9 patch. A darker/ bolder colour for the center, one colour for the corners and the other for the sides. Try for good contrast. Use 5" or larger squares. Cut in half both ways and flip two opposite squares and sew back together. I prefer using 6" squares and a 3 x 4 square grid makes a nice throw size. The pattern looks very complex when finished. This tutorial uses more colours, but it is impressive with just three: http://quiltsatcs.blogspot.com/2007/04/disappearing-9-patch-tutorial.html


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's an example of a three colour disappearing nine patch. This is not mine but I really like the colour combination and am thinking of doing something similar:


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow Bel thats very pretty, but how would I lay out the blocks for just three colors?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a few ideas...

http://www.allfreesewing.com/Sew-a-Quilt/18-Easy-Quilt-Patterns-for-Beginners#


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is a rail fence with a twist that I am going to make

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq0Oo3K7-1I[/ame]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Merks said:


> Wow Bel thats very pretty, but how would I lay out the blocks for just three colors?


The one in the pic is
Blue, Brown, Blue
Brown, White, Brown
Blue, Brown, Blue 
The corner squares stay intact, and the center square is cut in 4ths, and the side/top center squares are cut in half. I draw a 3 x 3 grid on a piece of paper, colour them close to the fabric I have and cut and re-arrange. That way I can decide which I'd rather for the center and which not to cut.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Such a great suggestion! I love that three color disappearing 9 block pattern


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Debbie in Wa said:


> Here is a rail fence with a twist that I am going to make
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq0Oo3K7-1I


Thanks, that one looks pretty cool to. Now I don't know which one I want to do..... Should have known I could count on you all for that.  lol


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I know! Good excuse to get more fabric. ;-)


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Warm Wishes

http://www.quiltmaker.com/content_downloads/QMWarmWishes_DoubleSize.pdf

Directions are for full size, but it's easy to expand.


----------

